# My New Piranha Won't Eat Help!



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

My piranha 4" (Serrasalmus eigenmanni)I just bought a month ago won't do anything stays in the same spot and hasn't eaten the other fish in the tank. My water is good I test it every couple days. I have wood and plants and a water current I turn on some times . Looks like the Amazon. Lol. Theres a big goldfish that I have in the tank he has nipped his tail fin off. But that's it, I also have some fish they recommended at the fish store. What's going on with this guy. I'm so frustrated! I was told that he's an aggressive piranha that has to stay alone cause he will kill anything in the tank. Help!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well he could be aggressive you need to give him some time, saying your water is good is not good enough. Post your water parameters, goldfizh are bad for your piranha as it can transit many disease that sometimes can even kill your piranha


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

there no fish that should be kept with a piranha in my opinion.


----------



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

6.8 pH, 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, 0 Nitrates. Theres my water, just tested it


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Again give him tim to get used to his surroundigs, do you have any pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's eating goldfish tail. Try smaller feeders, a troutworm, krill, little piece of tilapia fillet.keep light off.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

your nitrate is at 0....is your tank heavily planted...that seems off


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ummmmm......Serrasalmus are fin nippers when small...so it sounds like he is behaving perfectly normal. Even though I am not sure an eigenmanni is a Serrasalmus and not Pristobrycon...I would bet that a little research would tell you that their diet is fins and scales when small. Once he gets larger...he will probably start to eat whole fish.


----------



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Ummmmm......Serrasalmus are fin nippers when small...so it sounds like he is behaving perfectly normal. Even though I am not sure an eigenmanni is a Serrasalmus and not Pristobrycon...I would bet that a little research would tell you that their diet is fins and scales when small. Once he gets larger...he will probably start to eat whole fish.


I read up on this piranha. He's supposed to be aggressive where he has to live alone and not with other piranhas. And he is Def a Serrasalmus


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

though i think everything is fine and hes just nippen, but do u use strips or a water kit?


----------



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

API water kit



BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> though i think everything is fine and hes just nippen, but do u use strips or a water kit?


API


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PincheP said:


> Ummmmm......Serrasalmus are fin nippers when small...so it sounds like he is behaving perfectly normal. Even though I am not sure an eigenmanni is a Serrasalmus and not Pristobrycon...I would bet that a little research would tell you that their diet is fins and scales when small. Once he gets larger...he will probably start to eat whole fish.


I read up on this piranha. He's supposed to be aggressive where he has to live alone and not with other piranhas. And he is Def a Serrasalmus
[/quote]

Eigenmanni are one of the few "Serrasalmus" species that have been kept together....so I wouldnt put them in the league of a S. rhombeus. When I talk about the Genus...I am not questioning where they are located now....but I would not be surprised if that doesnt change in the near future. They look more like other Pristobrycon species then Serrasalmus IMO.


----------



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ummmmm......Serrasalmus are fin nippers when small...so it sounds like he is behaving perfectly normal. Even though I am not sure an eigenmanni is a Serrasalmus and not Pristobrycon...I would bet that a little research would tell you that their diet is fins and scales when small. Once he gets larger...he will probably start to eat whole fish.


I read up on this piranha. He's supposed to be aggressive where he has to live alone and not with other piranhas. And he is Def a Serrasalmus
[/quote]

Eigenmanni are one of the few "Serrasalmus" species that have been kept together....so I wouldnt put them in the league of a S. rhombeus. When I talk about the Genus...I am not questioning where they are located now....but I would not be surprised if that doesnt change in the near future. They look more like other Pristobrycon species then Serrasalmus IMO.
[/quote]
So what does that mean about my piranha not eating


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

AGAIN give him time to adjust to his surroundings, and dont forget to remove his food after 20 min.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Az long as you give your fish a supply of food he wont starve. When I got my last rhom I tried to ween him off from live foods since that was all he would eat. I cant remember exactly but it took like 7-8 months probably and twice during that time he went more than 2 months at a time without eating while every other day or so I put tilapia or shrimp etc. in there before i chickened out and gave him feeders again to make him eat but he eventually broke. Yours wont starve himself either, just make sure you give him the oportunity to eat every other day or so.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah he'll come around just keep on feeding her


----------



## PincheP (Jan 28, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Again give him tim to get used to his surroundigs, do you have any pics


This is my tank and thats where he always stays. 40 gal water is 6.8ph 0 ammonia 0 nitites


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice,


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PincheP said:


> My piranha 4" (Serrasalmus eigenmanni)I just bought a month ago won't do anything stays in the same spot and hasn't eaten the other fish in the tank. My water is good I test it every couple days. I have wood and plants and a water current I turn on some times . Looks like the Amazon. Lol. Theres a big goldfish that I have in the tank he has nipped his tail fin off. But that's it, I also have some fish they recommended at the fish store. What's going on with this guy. I'm so frustrated! I was told that he's an aggressive piranha that has to stay alone cause he will kill anything in the tank. Help!


You have a "big goldfish" and what other fish are in there? Take them out! It doesn't take much to intimidate a small piranha and I garauntee he's feeling intimidated by his tank mates/feeder goldfish!

Get rid of the tank mates, dice up some frozen fish and feed after the lights are out...he'll eat!


----------

